# Easter Egger



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2014)

Easter Egger


https://flic.kr/p/oExUww https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/



https://flic.kr/p/ooh4dm https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/


----------



## carver (Aug 10, 2014)

Cute chicken,I think.....Cute???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2014)

Ya  shouldn't of ruffled her feathers 

Nice shots Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 11, 2014)

Dang at the detail in that first shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Didn't take long to get big!  Great pics!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks y'all! 

We thought this was a hen but turns out he's a rooster. We had no idea cause he don't crow & his comb is small.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Well we are having to move unexpectedly so we are having to find homes for all our chickens.  This EE just went to his new home this evening.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks good cricket.  I need to take a picture of my black silkie/mille fleur rooster.  He's starting to look cool for being a mut.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm sorry for the stress this will cause you and you're family Christy


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Looks good cricket.  I need to take a picture of my black silkie/mille fleur rooster.  He's starting to look cool for being a mut.



Yep take a pic & post it up! 



carver said:


> I'm sorry for the stress this will cause you and you're family Christy



Thank you Carver. This is definitely not what we had in store for us this year but things could always be worse.


----------

